# Do antibiotics kill probiotics?



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm currently taking Xifaxin. Once I'm done, I'll start Align. However, I'll be taking 250mg/day of erytrhomycin. Will this kill the probiotics? Aren't probiotics just bacteria?


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes, antibiotics kill everything (good and bad bacteria in the guts) and since probiotics are good bacteria they will be killed by antibiotics so....you have to take your probiotics at least 2 hours AFTER you're finished taking you antibiotics for the day...even if it means taking your probiotics before bed.It's vital you take a good probiotic not one with a ton of un-necessary additives, sugar, sugar subs/artificial sweetners, dyes ect...I use Primadophilus Reuteri made by natures way, it contains only a little potatoe starch for preserving and it's helpful for vaginal health, high cholesterol and lactose intolerance as well.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Tap water with chlorine in it will also kill good bacteria. Get triple filtered reverse osmosis water. Usually a health food store will have a machine. Drink only this. Use it for tea. Don't drink juices or sodas. Everything else has chlorine in it. After you have success re-establishing your intestinal flora, you can go back to bottled water. I would never drink tap water.


----------

